# Microsoft May Release Windows 7 Beta at Show



## alina.wilson1

Microsoft has written it on its website and blog for Microsoft Developer Network Conferences (MDCs) that the attendees of those conferences, some of which are scheduled for mid-January, can expect a Windows 7 beta DVD.
Microsoft expects to release *Windows 7* in early 2010, although some industry observers expect it may be out by the end of 2009 as Microsoft Windows Vista was unable to get many users.Microsoft Windows XP is a much preferred Operating system for the users than *Windows Vista*. 
CES is scheduled for January 8-11. Its not just announcements from Microsofts side, it has also mentioned it on their blogs and on All about Microsoft that it would be releasing its beta version any day.


----------



## TechGuy

I got to see Steve Ballmer's keynote this evening at CES. Windows 7 Beta is now available for subscribers of TechNet and MSDN. The public beta will be released this Friday.


----------



## aka Brett

TechGuy said:


> I got to see Steve Ballmer's keynote this evening at CES. Windows 7 Beta is now available for subscribers of TechNet and MSDN. The public beta will be released this Friday.


how do i get a public beta dvd


----------



## dustyjay

"Microsoft to let consumers test Windows 7 on Friday"

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dy.../01/08/AR2009010801074.html?wpisrc=newsletter

"LAS VEGAS (Reuters) - Microsoft Corp <MSFT.O> plans to let consumers test the next generation of its computer operating system, Windows 7, starting on Friday and said the new software is "absolutely on track." "


----------



## JohnWill

Windows 7 beta is downloading as we speak. We get the "enhanced" version with direct access to fixes as they are developed. I'm curious, so I'll probably put it on the machine that's sitting here to be rebuilt.


----------



## Eriksrocks

Beta 1 was leaked on the internet a couple of weeks ago. 

Glad to see we're getting an official public beta tomorrow.  Mike, time to start a Windows 7 forum.


----------



## Eriksrocks

_(edited upon request)
_
Lesson learned.  Don't admit to piracy on a public forum.


----------



## avisitor

JohnWill said:


> Windows 7 beta is downloading as we speak. We get the "enhanced" version with direct access to fixes as they are developed. I'm curious, so I'll probably put it on the machine that's sitting here to be rebuilt.


Which version is that? What's the part number on that version? I probably downloaded the wrong one . I got the one that's x15-29594. Should I have downloaded x15-29063?

I'm installing x15-29594 on a VM right now since I'm curious but I have an actual PC that I might install it on (as part of a multiboot).

Did you find MSDN kind of slow when you were downloading it. I was getting 600kbps down whereas I usually get like 1-1.2mbps down from MSDN.​


----------



## aka Brett

what version is coming out tomorrow?any one know?


----------



## avisitor

Well, it's Beta 1 of Windows 7. If it's what's on MSDN right now, are "Windows 7 Beta (x86) - DVD (English)" (x15-29594) and "Windows 7 Beta Checked Build (x86) - DVD (English)" (x15-29063) and their corresponding x64 versions. That's Windows 7 Ultimate (and maybe something else, but what I saw when I installed it was ultimate.


----------



## dustyjay

I just logged in to the MSDN site but I guess I don't qualify to download W7 Beta as the links are all greyed out. Guess I will have to wait for tomorrow to happen and see.


----------



## avisitor

What's your MSDN subscription level? I think it's available to almost all levels.


----------



## dustyjay

I don't have a subscription, I just log in using my Live Account


----------



## avisitor

It definitely won't be available to you on MSDN if you don't have a subscription. However, tomorrow, it should be available at download.microsoft.com


----------



## dustyjay

That is what I figured when I went and looked it up. I just can't afford the $500 for a subscription. Especially after being Permanently Lay Off (Yes even Casinos here in Oregon are feeling the financial crunch.)


----------



## Eriksrocks

dustyjay said:


> That is what I figured when I went and looked it up. I just can afford the $500 for a subscription. Especially after being Permanently Lay Off (Yes even Casinos here in Oregon are feeling the financial crunch.)


Yeah, MSDN and TechNet subscriptions are really only useful to IT professionals and Windows developers anyways. Although you do get a copy of almost every piece of Microsoft software ever made (albeit with restrictions).


----------



## avisitor

Actually, sadly, none of the 9x family is available on MSDN, which is kind of disappointing. Though, most of my development is done in .NET so I don't even worry about those using 9x. My one wish is that 2k was available through MSDN so that I could test software on it.


----------



## Mumbodog

Public beta of Windows 7 will be posted/linked on this page on Friday

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/default.aspx


----------



## Eriksrocks

Guys, note that the beta will only be available to the first 2.5 million that download it. That's not very many, so get it quick when it's released!

http://windowsteamblog.com/blogs/wi...ownloading-and-installing-windows-7-beta.aspx


----------



## JohnWill

avisitor said:


> Which version is that? What's the part number on that version? I probably downloaded the wrong one . I got the one that's x15-29594. Should I have downloaded x15-29063?
> 
> I'm installing x15-29594 on a VM right now since I'm curious but I have an actual PC that I might install it on (as part of a multiboot).
> 
> Did you find MSDN kind of slow when you were downloading it. I was getting 600kbps down whereas I usually get like 1-1.2mbps down from MSDN.​


MSDN was indeed slow, it took me probably several hours to download, I went and ate and did some other chores.  I normally hit 2mytes/sec for updates when things aren't busy there.

Here's the ISO that I received: *7000.0.081212-1400_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULFRE_EN_DVD.iso*

I've yet to fire it up, so I don't have any running data.


----------



## aka Brett

JohnWill said:


> MSDN was indeed slow, it took me probably several hours to download, I went and ate and did some other chores.  I normally hit 2mytes/sec for updates when things aren't busy there.
> 
> Here's the ISO that I received: *7000.0.081212-1400_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULFRE_EN_DVD.iso*
> 
> I've yet to fire it up, so I don't have any running data.


that is the same version that found its way to the public recently.I believe it was that version or the version before it,that had issues with mp3 files as some would be corrupted.Other than that the reviews have been great


----------



## dustyjay

I wonder if anyone has been able to access the public download today?


----------



## dustyjay

Here is the only note I have seen of change today from the Winodows 7 page at Microsoft. What is funny (odd). I have been checking this site since shortly aftr 12:30am And have not spent more than 30 minutes away from my computer in hopes of downloading Win7 Beta. It never made it to this page or to the downloads page either. Though according to Computer World the public download was made available at Technet at 11:30AM EST.

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/default.aspx

"Thanks for your interest in the Windows 7 Beta. The volume has been phenomenal-we're in the process of adding more servers to handle the demand. We're sorry for the delay and we'll re-post the Beta as soon as we can ensure a quality download experience.


----------



## avisitor

Frankly, I think more people tried to download it than Microsoft expected. It was slow even for MSDN subscribers.


----------



## dustyjay

I was reading one blog entry where the poster said he/she was inthe process of installing the beta on 4 computers too. Some people just got greedy I guess. I have three computers here but only wanted to try it on my primary computer. I may still get a chance.


----------



## avisitor

Well, once you have the download, you can try it on as many computers as you want. No key is needed. (For 30 days)


----------



## dustyjay

Yes and there is a way to extend the 30 for up to a total of an extra 120 days. This extension is one that was even aailable for Vista, and was actualy provided on the installation media fome MS. I read about that. I foget where I found this blog, but the poster made it sound as though they had key codes for all 4. Though those words were not specifically used. This blog was maybe through Wired Magazine I'll have to see if I can find it again.


----------



## avisitor

Keys haven't been released yet. Once you key it, it will work until August, 9, 2009.


----------



## aka Brett

i need a key
any word on when keys will be available?


----------



## dustyjay

That changes it then. I really haven't had much luck with this one.


----------



## Eriksrocks

Still hasn't been released due to demand problems...

http://windowsteamblog.com/blogs/wi...09/update-on-windows-7-beta-availability.aspx


----------



## Mumbodog

From the blog



> we are adding some additional infrastructure support to the Microsoft.com properties before we post the public beta.


Hmmm, some people have reported they are or have downloaded it.

Hard to believe MS was not prepared for this event.


----------



## ~Candy~

JohnWill said:


> Windows 7 beta is downloading as we speak. We get the "enhanced" version with direct access to fixes as they are developed. I'm curious, so I'll probably put it on the machine that's sitting here to be rebuilt.


I installed it on my test machine. Running on only 512 ram right now  but, seems to be holding stable. Still looking for a couple of drivers, like sound, and web cam, and printer. It found my LAN card thankfully


----------



## ~Candy~

Eriksrocks said:


> Still hasn't been released due to demand problems...
> 
> http://windowsteamblog.com/blogs/wi...09/update-on-windows-7-beta-availability.aspx


I started downoading it on the 8th, and it finished early yesterday morning.


----------



## dustyjay

I started downloading from the Windows 7 site, it took 1.5 hours. am now imagining my hd before i install.


----------



## Cheeseball81

Keep me posted on how it runs, Candy


----------



## avisitor

I'm running it on a VM with 512MB allocated to it, it seems to be running nicely, but I think I'm going to install it on an actual PC. I have another laptop here that might be perfect for it.


----------



## ~Candy~

Cheeseball81 said:


> Keep me posted on how it runs, Candy


I just did the upgrade from Home Premium to Ultimate, and it went flawlessly. Not sure if everyone has the option, or just the beta testers, as my instructions came with the MVP email.


----------



## Noyb

Just got W7 Ultimate from the public download site .. 
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/dd353205.aspx
And so far - I'm not impressed.

We going to have a W7 Forum ???


----------



## avisitor

AcaCandy said:


> I just did the upgrade from Home Premium to Ultimate, and it went flawlessly. Not sure if everyone has the option, or just the beta testers, as my instructions came with the MVP email.


I know the upgrade option was part of the one I downloaded from MSDN.


----------



## Mumbodog

Windows 7 Beta install notes
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/beta-installation-instructions.aspx

FAQ
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/beta-faq.aspx#faq2_3

Release Notes
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...95-0cd2-4e88-be98-1090867ab28f&displaylang=en


----------



## dustyjay

The upgrade option works in the version downloaded from the public download as well. Though I was really worried when the upgrade from Vista Home Basic took me more than 2.5 hours. It is going to take some getting used to though. And I have yet to check out my home network on it. But it is working as witnessed by me posting this here.


----------



## Eriksrocks

Running slow in a VM, but working for me.  They need to fix the taskbar, though.


----------



## dustyjay

Not able to network with other computers not running Windows 7? at least for inbound connections. I have been able to access the printer connected to one of my other computers running XP.


----------



## Noyb

Eriksrocks said:


> They need to fix the taskbar, though.


Do you mean that it's twice as tall as it could be ??
I've been looking for an adjustment .. but can't find it.


----------



## ~Candy~

dustyjay said:


> The upgrade option works in the version downloaded from the public download as well. Though I was really worried when the upgrade from Vista Home Basic took me more than 2.5 hours. It is going to take some getting used to though. And I have yet to check out my home network on it. But it is working as witnessed by me posting this here.


2.5 hours?  It's only supposed to take 10 minutes  That's about what mine took.


----------



## ~Candy~

Noyb said:


> Do you mean that it's twice as tall as it could be ??
> I've been looking for an adjustment .. but can't find it.


I changed mine to use small icons, looks a little better.


----------



## Noyb

I'm running small Icons.
I was testing to see if http://www.rcis.co.za/dale/tclockex/index.htm would work.
Maybe I should remove it ??


----------



## ~Candy~

I meant small icons in the taskbar itself, right click on the taskbar, properties, on the taskbar tab, check use small icons.


----------



## Noyb

:up: That works .. But it kills my favorite task bar Clock/Calendar.
It drops to below the task bar .. Oh Well.

What is the extra partition installed ???
I need to look at this again ... but when I did an Acronis backup ... It reversed the Letter designations and thought the first partition was system C ??


----------



## avisitor

I noticed that partition was installed on mine. Perhaps its the recovery console or something...


----------



## dustyjay

I did the upgrade from WinVista Home Basic. What took the longest was migrating or converting all the programs and files installed. 99% of what I have used since the upgrade works flawlessly. My Nero 7 obviously needs to be upgraded to the newest I believe, as INCD no longer works. Also I can not update Comodo Internet Suite. Windows Mail is not supported so I have had to resort temporarily to Outlook 2007 which is a free trial and expires in 30 days now. It installed IE 8 Beta by default without giving me a choice to accept or decline, though I read that it was supposed to install IE7 but oh well on that one. It would not even install until I un-installed and older version of Adobe Acrobat and Power DVD. I checked those extra folders out in my computer. I believe they will disappear if you select do not show hidden folders in folder options. the ones that bother me the most right now is I can not run my home network allowing my other two computers running XP home to access my printer or my computer. According to network and sharing all computers on the network have to be running Windows 7. And the scroll function on my Microsoft Laser Mouse does not function properly. I have to scroll really fast and the page scroll barely moves. And yes I have the intellipoint software adjusted properly. I have sent feed back to MS about these things so maybe we will see fixes to them eventually.


----------



## Noyb

dustyjay said:


> I have sent feed back to MS about these things so maybe we will see fixes to them eventually.


You must be an optimist 
I've complained about Thumbnails being called Icons and the fact that I can't see what I have on my desktop.
This is going to be interesting to see if the Mac display at out local computer store gets even bigger.


----------



## Noyb

So what do we do about no Email included ???


----------



## ~Candy~

dustyjay said:


> I did the upgrade from WinVista Home Basic. What took the longest was migrating or converting all the programs and files installed. 99% of what I have used since the upgrade works flawlessly. My Nero 7 obviously needs to be upgraded to the newest I believe, as INCD no longer works. Also I can not update Comodo Internet Suite. Windows Mail is not supported so I have had to resort temporarily to Outlook 2007 which is a free trial and expires in 30 days now. It installed IE 8 Beta by default without giving me a choice to accept or decline, though I read that it was supposed to install IE7 but oh well on that one. It would not even install until I un-installed and older version of Adobe Acrobat and Power DVD. I checked those extra folders out in my computer. I believe they will disappear if you select do not show hidden folders in folder options. the ones that bother me the most right now is I can not run my home network allowing my other two computers running XP home to access my printer or my computer. According to network and sharing all computers on the network have to be running Windows 7. And the scroll function on my Microsoft Laser Mouse does not function properly. I have to scroll really fast and the page scroll barely moves. And yes I have the intellipoint software adjusted properly. I have sent feed back to MS about these things so maybe we will see fixes to them eventually.


Oh, ok, up to that point, I hadn't even installed an anti virus program  Was just playing with the basic interface. One thing I've noticed, is that I can't recover from sleep or hibernate mode. I get a no signal from my monitor, and my num lock key can't be changed, and I have to reboot.


----------



## ~Candy~

Noyb said:


> So what do we do about no Email included ???


Use GMail


----------



## Eriksrocks

I'm more concerned with how it's hard to distinguish your Quick Launch icons with running programs in the new taskbar. I don't really care if it's tall. I prefer Paul Thurrot's taskbar suggestions here:
http://www.winsupersite.com/win7/win7_beta_notes.asp

Also, this may be of use to some of you:
Windows 7: How to Dual Boot Windows 7 with XP or Vista


----------



## Noyb

I've installed AVG free .. It seems to be working.
Haven't got around to trying Firefox yet ... to replace IE.
I've installed Irfanview to replace Photogallery (or whatever W7 has) ... it looks OK.
I've added WinPatrol to do what UAC can't do.
It stopped the Abobe startups when I added Adobe reader.
The defragger still looks handicapped ... Have tried a replacement yet.
W7 would not read the CD for my Video card drivers .. but it's running my dual monitors OK.

I've been hearing that Thunderbird is a good Email routine ... Maybe I'll try it.


----------



## dustyjay

Avira Antivir works well so far. I may give Live Mail a try again now that I am using Mail Washer. Which seems to work well in Win 7 also. And Comodo does work I just can't update nor can I install the newest version of Comodo Internet Suite. It starts to install then does a roll back. I am sure it wont be long before Comodo has either a fix for Win 7 or a new version compatable with it. All of my hardware has been recognized and is working properly except the Scroll Wheel on my mouse. It scrolls but I have to do an awful lot of scrolling to get it to move the distance it should with just a short spin of the wheel. Of course I havent tried another mouse yet. As far as an email program, I am guessing when it comes to an update to the beta or the final product there just may be a mail program included.


----------



## K7M

I just installed it as an upgrade to Vista Home Basic on a Compaq laptop and all went smooth. Firefox works, Thunderbird, the HP DVD player, and no problems with the touchpad. My desktop even stayed the same. The only problem I have so far is I cannot share this computer from the others on my network. I can access all the others from this one though.


----------



## dustyjay

I had the same problem with networking. According to the Network Wizard(?) all machines on the network have to be runnig windows 7 as well. I can access both the other computers on my network but the others cannot even see my computer, Kid of a bummer. To install Win7 on the other 2 it would cost me the price of more ram, then I dont think I would be able to upgrade from XP to Win 7. So for now I can use the printer installed on the other machine, but the primary (Laser) is attached to my computer and the others can't access it.


----------



## K7M

I can see it just when I try to access it, it asks for a password, and I enter "administrator". I get an error message "the credentials supplied conflict with an existing set of credentials"


----------



## VistaRedux

Any truth to the rumor that Apple has recruited ARNOLD of Terminator fame to bid farewell to VISTA?...... Any clue to the "Punch Line"?


----------



## Noyb

From what I'm seeing ... The only significant change is the name.
I'm wondering how much fun the Mac Ads will have with this.
Arnold would be a good one.


----------



## Eriksrocks

K7M said:


> I can see it just when I try to access it, it asks for a password, and I enter "administrator". I get an error message "the credentials supplied conflict with an existing set of credentials"


It's the passcode that it gave you for your "homegroup" during setup. Didn't you write that down or something?


----------



## K7M

Made changes to the shared folder options in networking, now I can now see the "c" drive and the public folder. I can get into the public folder but when I try to access "c" I get access denied. no option for entering a password any more. I don't even have a homegroup setup, I am using work network.


----------



## Mumbodog

> we have decided remove the initial 2.5 million limit on the public beta for the next two weeks (thru January 24th). During that time you will have access to the beta even if the download number exceeds the 2.5 million unit limit.


http://windowsteamblog.com/blogs/windows7/archive/2009/01/10/here-s-where-we-stand.aspx


----------



## VistaRedux

The ZUNE is to Apple's iPod what The Jonas Brothers are to The Beatles...The PC is to the Mac...Vista is to ANY System X.....Have you not been dissapointed by Microsoft enough times already. Buy The "New Windows" If your a big fan of the movie "Ground Hog Day". The Mac will let you run your PC apps. if you want to. STOP the Madness!


----------



## avisitor

ZuneSucks said:


> The ZUNE is to Apple's iPod what The Jonas Brothers are to The Beatles...The PC is to the Mac...Vista is to ANY System X.....Have you not been dissapointed by Microsoft enough times already. Buy The "New Windows" If your a big fan of the movie "Ground Hog Day". The Mac will let you run your PC apps. if you want to. STOP the Madness!


Personally, I've been quite pleased with Windows 7, in my limited use of it. Sure there are things that need fixing, but it truly is what Vista should have been. I dread deploying Vista in an enterprise situation (haven't actually made it work once yet). Hopefully Windows 7 will be different.

My OS Preferences for desktop use are:

1) Debian-based Linux, e.g. Ubuntu
2) OS X or Windows XP Pro (about equal)
3) Red Hat based Linux
4) Windows 7 (at least the beta, so far)
5) Windows Vista Business/Ultimate
6) OS 9


----------



## VistaRedux

I threw a party a couple of weeks ago. I hooked up my "trusty" 30Gig ZUNE to my BOSE Sound Dock. The party was "Rockin" until Leap Year kicked in! The Microsoft ZUNE started the year with a whimper and went out with a CRASH @ my party. What started out as a dance party turned into Comedy Hour.............How do you Clear out an Olympic Size Swimming Pool? ...You Throw a Brown ZUNE Into it!.......How Do you Keep Your iPod from being stolen?.... You buy a "Zune Skin" for it!


----------



## avisitor

ZuneSucks said:


> I threw a party a couple of weeks ago. I hooked up my "trusty" 30Gig ZUNE to my BOSE Sound Dock. The party was "Rockin" until Leap Year kicked in! The Microsoft ZUNE started the year with a whimper and went out with a CRASH @ my party. What started out as a dance party turned into Comedy Hour.............How do you Clear out an Olympic Size Swimming Pool? ...You Throw a Brown ZUNE Into it!.......How Do you Keep Your iPod from being stolen?.... You buy a "Zune Skin" for it!


You know a firmware update was released to stop that from happening.

Anyhow, let's not hijack this thread and let's keep it focused around Windows 7


----------



## Mumbodog

Yeah, like Mac is any different than Windows.

http://www.techradar.com/news/computing/apple/quick-fixes-for-10-common-mac-problems-498703

Same crap, different OS.


----------



## VistaRedux

I got my hands on a Flower Power iMac, "circa 1999' 1Gig of ram. I cloned Apple's Latest system Leopard to it. Runs Smooth. Try that On an older PC.


----------



## JohnWill

I installed it on an aging P4 2.4ghz with an old 64mb video card, it seems to run pretty well. It came up and ran everything right out of the box. I plugged in a USB 802.11g adapter, and it flashed to life and found drivers and connected with no help, other than entering my encryption key.

All in all, it was a smoother transition than Vista's installation on newer hardware. 

Right now, I can't think of a lot that doesn't work, it looks a LOT like Vista to me.


----------



## Stephen47

will the upgrade feature work from XP to 7?


----------



## ~Candy~

K7M said:


> I just installed it as an upgrade to Vista Home Basic on a Compaq laptop and all went smooth. Firefox works, Thunderbird, the HP DVD player, and no problems with the touchpad. My desktop even stayed the same. The only problem I have so far is I cannot share this computer from the others on my network. I can access all the others from this one though.


Mine is sharing just fine. I didn't even use the same workgroup name, just left it at the default name.


----------



## ~Candy~

ZuneSucks said:


> I got my hands on a Flower Power iMac, "circa 1999' 1Gig of ram. I cloned Apple's Latest system Leopard to it. Runs Smooth. Try that On an older PC.


Hi there, your user name is not acceptable. Please email or pm me with another choice. If I don't hear from you in 24 hours, I will change it to a user name of my picking.


----------



## ~Candy~

Stephen47 said:


> will the upgrade feature work from XP to 7?


Not sure, for the beta testing, we had to install it on a clean machine. Try it and let us know.


----------



## Stephen47

ok I will. Another thing if I do a clean install how do I transfer my iTunes account?


----------



## ~Candy~

Um, you sound like you are going to make this your MAIN computer  This is a Beta product.


----------



## Stephen47

no I have another hard drive I am going to use. I was planning to make an image and try the upgrade on that. Is that legal?


----------



## ~Candy~

Should be fine, after all, this is beta testing


----------



## Stephen47

Thanks I will keep you posted.
What about the iTunes? Or should I ask that in a different thread?


----------



## Eriksrocks

Stephen47 said:


> will the upgrade feature work from XP to 7?


No, the only upgrade path supported is from Vista SP1.



AcaCandy said:


> Hi there, your user name is not acceptable. Please email or pm me with another choice. If I don't hear from you in 24 hours, I will change it to a user name of my picking.


Ha! LOL.


----------



## VistaRedux

AcaCandy said:


> Hi there, your user name is not acceptable. Please email or pm me with another choice. If I don't hear from you in 24 hours, I will change it to a user name of my picking.


Please change my user name to VistaRedux


----------



## VistaRedux

Eriksrocks said:


> No, the only upgrade path supported is from Vista SP1.
> 
> Ha! LOL.


Please change my user name to VistaRedux


----------



## Eriksrocks

*@AcaCandy*
If your concern is with the "sucks" part, there are plenty of other users out there with the username format of ____sucks. 

http://forums.techguy.org/search.php?searchid=594582

Ex:
http://forums.techguy.org/members/467322-vistasucks.html
http://forums.techguy.org/members/347238-osama_sucks.html
http://forums.techguy.org/members/352447-acersucks.html
http://forums.techguy.org/members/358090-valvesucks.html

etc.


----------



## Noyb

I'm not a big fan of Gadgets .. But I thought I'd play with them.

If I click on gadgets in control panel or personalize .. nothing happens 
Is this just me ??


----------



## VistaRedux

@ AcaCandy.......Thanks to "Eriksrocks' posting, I noticed that the username "acersucks" is OK with "BigBrother". But then the Acer is not a Microsoft "creation". I wrote yesterday regarding the embarrassing experience I had with the Zune a couple of weeks ago @ my party when " Leap year kicked in" hence my frustration at 'Things" Microsoft. I asked my user name be changed to "VistaRedux' so as not to ruffle any more feathers in this "Free" and "Open"Forum. In any case, I bid you all farewell. Only Arnold could say it better than I. .............................."Hasta La Vista... VISTA"... I sincerely hope that Windows 7 is not "Vista Redux for you folks. I admire your passion determination and anticipation. Farewell and Good Luck!..........Hasta La Vista.


----------



## ~Candy~

VistaRedux said:


> Please change my user name to VistaRedux


Done. Thank you.


----------



## ~Candy~

VistaRedux said:


> @ AcaCandy.......Thanks to "Eriksrocks' posting, I noticed that the username "acersucks" is OK with "BigBrother". But then the Acer is not a Microsoft "creation". I wrote yesterday regarding the embarrassing experience I had with the Zune a couple of weeks ago @ my party when " Leap year kicked in" hence my frustration at 'Things" Microsoft. I asked my user name be changed to "VistaRedux' so as not to ruffle any more feathers in this "Free" and "Open"Forum. In any case, I bid you all farewell. Only Arnold could say it better than I. .............................."Hasta La Vista... VISTA"... I sincerely hope that Windows 7 is not "Vista Redux for you folks. I admire your passion determination and anticipation. Farewell and Good Luck!..........Hasta La Vista.


That also is NOT acceptable. Unfortunately, we can't catch everyone who wants to bash a company on our site. You just happened to luck out and post in a thread where I'm involved  Acer is no more either.


----------



## ~Candy~

Noyb said:


> I'm not a big fan of Gadgets .. But I thought I'd play with them.
> 
> If I click on gadgets in control panel or personalize .. nothing happens
> Is this just me ??


Works for me....click on gadgets, and calendar, clock etc. appear......


----------



## Mumbodog

> Try that On an older PC.
> Report


Did that already.

I have installed Xp on many older win98 pc's with great success.


----------



## Noyb

AcaCandy said:


> Works for me....click on gadgets, and calendar, clock etc. appear......


Nope .. Nothing.
Was playing with themes and some themes with a solid color background showed no desktop Icons.
Think I'll reinstall it and start over.


----------



## ~Candy~

Gotta love Beta


----------



## JohnWill

Turn UAC back on, you can use the lowest setting. This is either Microsoft forcing you to use UAC or a bug in the beta.


----------



## Noyb

JohnWill said:


> Turn UAC back on, you can use the lowest setting. This is either Microsoft forcing you to use UAC or a bug in the beta.


Now you tell me .. That it's too late
More than it being a beta version .. I should be getting paid for this…
It anyone can get it to mess up .. It'd be me 

The extra partition confuses an Acronis recovery a little .. but I got it to work on the second try.
Acronis reverses the Partition letter assignments 

Still no Gadgets.
I set the UAC to the next highest annoyance level .. and guess what ???
There's my gadgets.


----------



## Eriksrocks

JohnWill said:


> Turn UAC back on, you can use the lowest setting. This is either Microsoft forcing you to use UAC or a bug in the beta.


That's mean.


----------



## Mumbodog

http://arstechnica.com/articles/paedia/windows-7-beta.ars


----------



## K7M

DUH!!!! Got my shares working again. I took out my password to load everything and forgot to put it back in. Now everything works fine. The correct password helps.


----------



## ~Candy~

K7M said:


> DUH!!!! Got my shares working again. I took out my password to load everything and forgot to put it back in. Now everything works fine. The correct password helps.


Happy day late birthday


----------



## K7M

Thank you!! That's another excuse I can use. "I'm getting old" LOL. That's what my wife keeps telling me.


----------



## alina.wilson1

Hello frnds, 

Finally it has been released.. the beta version and this will expire on 1 August 2009. I tried downloading it...but it was not a success, My frnd was successful with it...so I tried my hands at it.. I seriously found it amazing... specially the feature which turns the open windows into glass windows..letting you see what lies beneath... and the taskbar is taller with the icons which can be resized accordingly..instead of buttons. I really found it cool...


----------



## JohnWill

*alina.wilson1*, I merged your post with the ongoing thread, please don't start new posts for an existing topic.


----------



## Noyb

With a basic install of W-7 that's been defragged ...
Why won't it let me shrink the partition to any size any less than 121G ???


----------



## RootbeaR

Noyb said:


> With a basic install of W-7 that's been defragged ...
> Why won't it let me shrink the partition to any size any less than 121G ???


According to the pic, if snapshot or page file is enabled on volume, shrink will be restricted.


----------



## ~Candy~

Um, dunno. Never tried that


----------



## Noyb

I've shut off system restore ... messed with the paging files .. and still stuck with a minimum C drive that's too big in my opinion.
I like all my data in a separate partition.

Normally, I'd make an Acronis Recovery file .. and partition while recovering the C drive.
But using Acronis wont let me recover just one partition .. It's the whole drive or it won't boot.
This is a major recovery problem ... But it may be the self destructing beta that's causing this.

I was just horsing with the resize .. doesn't look like W7 is much better than Vista.
At least the defragg routine is a little better.


----------



## RootbeaR

Noyb said:


> .. doesn't look like W7 is much better than Vista.
> At least the defragg routine is a little better.


Not sure what you were expecting, but...
"...Nor does Microsoft know how to title its own applications--this isn't Windows 7, not by any means. It's Windows Vista SP2."
http://www.pcworld.com/article/156978/article.html?tk=nl_ptxblg


----------



## Noyb

I wasn't expecting much ... I already knew that W7 didn't fix the two reasons why I hate Vista.

I already have the opinion that this is just a marketing ploy (scam) by M$ where Vista users will have to pay for the next service pack.


----------



## avisitor

Noyb said:


> I already have the opinion that this is just a marketing ploy (scam) by M$ where Vista users will have to pay for the next service pack.


That idea has worked quite well for Apple


----------



## JohnWill

I don't usually even try to tinker with Microsoft's partition management for shrinking/growing partitions, I just fire up Acronis Disk Director.


----------



## Noyb

Me too .. If I don't want to do it from an Acronis Recovery Image.
I just think M$ should work .. They charge enough for it.


----------



## JohnWill

I'm also somewhat disappointed in how poorly the built-in partition management works, I would have expected it to be a bit more capable.


----------



## alina.wilson1

thats perfectly ok, I didn't know that we cant start like this..I thought that it was diffrerent...as I was telling the features which I explored...so I thought of sharing it...My apologisies


----------



## Noyb

alina.wilson1 said:


> ...I was telling the features which I explored...so I thought of sharing it...My apologies


Apologies not needed ... Your opinion is welcome .. Anything else you like about W7 ??


----------



## alina.wilson1

Actually its similar to Vista..but some problems which we faced in vista are resolved in this version... this time they have launched the right product hopefully.. I personally liked it.. but want to know others opinion ... might be I ve not noticed the other points..which other ppl might have noticed .. I m very much interested in knowing ppl's response to its beta version..


----------



## Noyb

alina.wilson1 said:


> Actually its similar to Vista..but some problems which we faced in vista are resolved in this version...


What have you noticed that are resolved ??


----------



## RootbeaR

Noyb said:


> What have you noticed that are resolved ??


http://forums.techguy.org/civilized-debate/790029-windows-7-idiocy-2.html#post6422334

Post #19


----------



## Noyb

Relative to the Vista <> W7 Shrink problem .. I just stumbled across this ..
http://www.ghacks.net/2009/01/11/windows-vista-shrink-volume-problems/

Looks like this might be partly caused by the Vista <> W7 (a.k.a. Fixta) Defrag deficiencies.
Previous picture in post #105
I haven't tried any 3rd party defragers yet - but I configured my system so I could boot to XP.

Using XP .. I analyzed my W7 partition and I couldn't see why W7 couldn't shrink very much.
Probably stuff I'm not allowed to see.

Then I defragged the W7 Partition using XP's Defrag routine.
Then I booted to W7 and was able to shrink it to something more reasonable.

Since this partition had been previously defraged in W7 ...
It looks like a 3rd party defragger is still needed.


----------



## JohnWill

Window 7 initial beta is a lot more bug-free than the first beta of Vista, that's for sure! So far, I'm reasonably impressed with it for a first cut.


----------



## ~Candy~

I have a hard time bringing it out of 'sleep' mode in the morning. I have been just hard resetting it, but, was a bit more patient this morning, and it finally woke up....but, I'm talking a couple of minutes or more


----------



## Noyb

Just found out I can't customize my folder icons with UAC turned off.
I wonder what else wont work with UAC turned off ??


----------



## aka Brett

can anyone get tab views to show with firefox in the taskbar


----------



## aka Brett

JohnWill said:


> Window 7 initial beta is a lot more bug-free than the first beta of Vista, that's for sure! So far, I'm reasonably impressed with it for a first cut.


I had a graphics driver issure that came with 7 i had to uninstall it and other than that i had 1 ie8 lockup had to force quit it.when i opened back up it gave me option to restore session-- it worked.
i had to spend 85 bucks for another hard drive then take it out of the case...to try this


----------



## aka Brett

and yes the new wd runs about 7c hotter than the seagate i took out ..hummm


----------



## JohnWill

I think Microsoft has made some stuff not work with UAC turned off, it seems almost to be deliberate.


----------



## aka Brett

Noyb said:


> Just found out I can't customize my folder icons with UAC turned off.
> I wonder what else wont work with UAC turned off ??


 If you turn on uac and make changes do they stay when you switch uac back off?


----------



## Noyb

Yes .. But there's rebooting involved in changing the *U*ser *A*nnoyance *C*ontrol.


----------



## Eriksrocks

I'm sure they'll get feedback on that from a lot of people. It may just be a restriction. Hopefully they "fix" it in the shipping version.


----------



## JohnWill

I changed UAC to the lowest setting before totally off, and it only pops up occasionally. The other stuff started working, so I'll leave it like that for now.


----------



## TheRcShack

Hi..
Can anyone help? I have Windows 7 installed but I can't seem to get my gadgets to come up on my destop. I have turned off my UAC and I still see a little red x on the picture icon for the gadgets, so when I click on the icon, nothing comes up. What should I do? Thanks


----------



## Noyb

UAC must be turned *ON* for the gadgets to work ... or at least be seen ..
But it sounds like you may be describing another problem.


----------



## TheRcShack

Hey Thanks A Lot... That worked..


----------



## Noyb

You're welcome .. And welcome to the TSG forum.


----------



## JohnWill

Please note that Windows 7 discussion is now in the Vista / Windows 7 forum.


----------

